# Canadian Tire Guy...



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

I came across this article today: http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/life/article.jsp?content=20051031_114409_114409

It looks like I'm not the only one to hate the "Canadian Tire guy" TV ads.

What about you?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Boring, contrived, stilted, useless.

Canada's National Boutique™ deserves better!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

They are very annoying, but you dont have the right to complain until you have spent a 10 hour shift working near one of those commercials on a loop!!!!!!!!!!! That is enough to drive you nuts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

At first he was mildly entertaining. Now he's a know it all dork.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Keep in mind that I am a pacifist, and against violence.............but I would love to pound this guy just once...................not really pound him physically, just tell he to get off of my property and take his gadgets with him. I should also say that I enjoy shopping at our local Canadian Tire.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ted Simonett is a regular customer at my workplace. He is pleasant and seems like a nice enough guy. Never brought up the CT gig.....


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, the ads made great fodder for Rick Mercer's Monday Report. He does a great wild-eyed send-up of that character.

See at least one here (scroll down to November 8, 2004 and look for the "Yard-A-Rizer" video link). "Don't you work?"  

As an unrelated side note, look under November 29, 2004 for his parody of the old McCain fries kid, which is just as wonderful!


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

we're going to be trying to get him in our indie film; he'll play the canadian tire guy...it's gunna be HILARIOUS. I love the guy...in fact, I wish he was my dad, cause then I'd have all sorts of cool tools!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

digitalmatty said:


> we're going to be trying to get him in our indie film; he'll play the canadian tire guy...it's gunna be HILARIOUS. I love the guy...in fact, I wish he was my dad, cause then I'd have all sorts of cool tools!


I read an article a while back in one of the Toronto dailies about the fact that the writer goes to the same gym as Ted and asked him for an interview. Ted said under contract that he couldn't. The writer called PR at Canadian Tire and they confirmed this, saying that they also didn't let the actor who played Scrooge talk to the media. I don't thik you'll have any luck getting him to play in your movie, at least while he's under contract with Canadian Tire.

I have met Ted in person as well and I have to agree that he is a SUPER nice guy. As annoying as people may find the Canadian Tire guy, I would remind them that he is an actor and that is his role. Ted the person is a top-notch guy.

And he has never once tried to sell me a Simonize washer


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Planders, that is the comic genium or Rick Mercer. One of my grad students (who is now retired) had him in class as a high school student. His comic talent was evident then, as it is now.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst ad for me was the one were the wife uses electric scissors to cut off a loose thread on Ted. >.< Thank god Canada's gun laws are useless!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I want to shock myself with their battery pack every time the damn ads come on. 

Like seriously, a family that needs to bring the TV on a camping trip needs to rethink the whole getting back to nature motif.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

NBiBooker said:


> Like seriously, a family that needs to bring the TV on a camping trip needs to rethink the whole getting back to nature motif.


You can go camping without a TV?!?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I must say, though, that he and his "wife" were great sports on an episode of the Royal Canadian Air Farce a couple of years ago. They played the Canadian Tire characters in a skit and closed with the line, "When you think of tools, think of us!"....or something like that.  

I view these commercials as simply "home-made" with higher production values.  That way, I can laugh my way through them.


----------



## bronzejolene (Jun 3, 2005)

Me and my friends use to chuckle at the one about some kind of car buffer, when the wife grabs it from him and says '..and I like the attachments'

I know pretty juvenile. 

It is better than the tampax commercial whose tagline was "cause being a girl rocks!" announced by a middle aged man.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't remember the last time they advertised tires.
Anyway, don't hate, just mute and get off the Lazy-Boy.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

planders said:


> Well, the ads made great fodder for Rick Mercer's Monday Report. He does a great wild-eyed send-up of that character.
> 
> See at least one here (scroll down to November 8, 2004 and look for the "Yard-A-Rizer" video link). "Don't you work?"
> 
> As an unrelated side note, look under November 29, 2004 for his parody of the old McCain fries kid, which is just as wonderful!



funny stuff
thanks for the link!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

It's funny, I tune those commercials right out. I know who he is but I don't pay any attention to the commercials...which is weird because I like tools!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Keep in mind that I am a pacifist, and against violence.............but I would love to pound this guy just once...................not really pound him physically, just tell he to get off of my property and take his gadgets with him. I should also say that I enjoy shopping at our local Canadian Tire.


Wow!!! Such harsh words...you must *really* dislike him.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I work at Canadian Tire. Who's Ted?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Whom ever came up with the concept for the Crappy Tire family:*

1 word ARSEWHOLES


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Unimaginative garbage...

My sympathies to the actor(s) for having to be associated with those ads.

Arseholes...as BigDL said. LOL!

...and that goes for the agency and the CT execs who approved the ads.

Did I mention it's:

uninspired, uninventive, unoriginal, uncreative, commonplace, pedestrian, mundane, institutional, ordinary, routine, humdrum, run-of-the-mill, by-the-numbers, hackneyed, trite, hoary.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL!

Don't hold back, man. Tell us how you _really_ feel.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

kps said:


> Unimaginative garbage...
> 
> My sympathies to the actor(s) for having to be associated with those ads.
> 
> ...


Well, they seem to be doing something right, because everyone knows who he is and what he stands for.  

I, myself, ignore the character, but I have to say, I like the little gadgets they come up with.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have gotten to know the manager of a local Can. Tire store, and he says that people come in and ask for various items that they saw the Can. Tire "guy" use on TV. They feel that this ad, while annoying to many, is effective to show off what their gadgets are and how they might be use. I usually watch TV with my wife, and I mute the volume and make fun of this commercial (e.g., "You could use this power spray to wash your car, your deck, your doxies, or to knock birds out of the trees." or "This handy rachette set could help your take apart your entire transmission.........although I am not sure how you could then put it back together again."). My wife knows that I would never hurt a bird and that I have no understanding of auto mechanics, which makes what I say humorous.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

When those commercials come on, we laugh as we repeat the dialogue. I feel as if the ads are written as parodies, or by the Red Green script writers!
My only complaint is that they sometimes present the woman as a bit smug and snide.
EDIT: Dr. G and I posted basically the same thing at the same time, but his post was better. Curses! 




bronzejolene said:


> Me and my friends use to chuckle at the one about some kind of car buffer, when the wife grabs it from him and says '..and I like the attachments'
> 
> I know pretty juvenile.
> 
> It is better than the tampax commercial whose tagline was "cause being a girl rocks!" announced by a middle aged man.


Ah!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Max, I just needed the proper venue to let it out...LOL!

I feel that way about most commercial TV...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SoyMac, I usually mute most of the commercials during the CBC National news, and make fun of the commercials. My wife has dubbed me "The King of Korn" as one who has brought back to life that old style vaudevillle...........as in the Moores commercial when I say "You want a blue suit!?! Herman, turn on the blue light and we'll give him a blue suit."


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I am not a violent person, I'm not!! - BUT -

SWIFT, BLINDING VIOLENCE!!

AND TAKE YOUR FRUITY KNOW-IT-ALL SMIRK WITH YOU!!

But I of course mean the actor who plays the character no harm.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Neighbour: I wish I get into this tight space with my big clunky, obsolete ratchet.

Cdn Tire Guy: Well you're using the WRONG tool.

Neighbour: What do you mean?

Cdn Tire Guy: you need the super duper micro ratchet from Canadian Tire. I have 10 because I like them so much.

Neighbour: SHUT UP!!! SHUT UP!!! SHUT UP!!! You annoying, self righteous, know it all p***k. *smack*

The Neighbour lays the beatings of all beatings to the Cdn Tire Guy.

Yeah. He annoys me. But I can't stop watching. Just can't look away. I need a solar panel for my tent, and a tire inflator, and a pressure washer, and brake pads and.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, that is the commercial I am waiting for on TV. The neighbor finally loses it with the Can.Tire guy for wanting him to get something better to replace last year's great Can. Tire gadget. Good one!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Am I the only one waiting for a Canadian Tire commercial with nudity?!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I'd like to see the Goodyear Tire guy move in next door to Canadian Tire guy.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually I like the Goodyear Tire guy & those intentionally corny commercials.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Imagine a world where everyone WAS the Canadian Tire Guy.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Imagine a world where everyone WAS the Canadian Tire Guy.


Now THAT is scary!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> Imagine a world where everyone WAS the Canadian Tire Guy.


You sick, sadistic, bastard! Damn you for suggesting such as thing!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> Imagine a world where everyone WAS the Canadian Tire Guy.


As scary as the above is, the French-Canadian Canadian Tire Couple are even more annoying....


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Am I the only one waiting for a Canadian Tire commercial with nudity?!


I think they would have to sell a different kind of tools...


----------



## Macman27 (Dec 26, 2004)

Ahh, at last I am not crazy, other people think the CT guy is evil. Now where is my MK 21...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, where we used to live here in St.John's (all of 2 blocks from where we now live), there was a gadget-maven/freak across the street. I let him explain to me the great insights he had in a new spark plug cleaner.............because he would also use his expertise to recondition my snow blower. It was a fair trade-off, although I kept telling him that I did not have any understanding of some the things he was telling me. Still, since his wife died and children moved away, all he seemed to have was his garage and work area in his basement. I did convince him to volunteer for the local junior high school shop classes, which would use some of his talents. I think he did by the time we moved. Sadly, when I went back to visit him about a year after we moved, I was informed that he had died suddenly.........at his workbench. It was the way he would have wanted to go I am sure.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

The Canadian Tire Guy was and always will be annoying...


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> I read an article a while back in one of the Toronto dailies about the fact that the writer goes to the same gym as Ted and asked him for an interview. Ted said under contract that he couldn't. The writer called PR at Canadian Tire and they confirmed this, saying that they also didn't let the actor who played Scrooge talk to the media. I don't thik you'll have any luck getting him to play in your movie, at least while he's under contract with Canadian Tire.
> 
> I have met Ted in person as well and I have to agree that he is a SUPER nice guy. As annoying as people may find the Canadian Tire guy, I would remind them that he is an actor and that is his role. Ted the person is a top-notch guy.
> 
> And he has never once tried to sell me a Simonize washer



hahaha, that's awesome...what we've found is he cannot portray anyone BUT the canadian tire guy in the media/other ads/movies. Which is why we think we have a shot, as we want him to play the SAME guy he does for CT.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Canadian TirePod?*

Anyone see the Canadian Tire ad tonight during the Sens-Leafs hockey massacre...er, I mean "game"? The ad was for a generator that has a solar charger. At one point there's a shot of Ted wearing the solar charger on a backpack and he's using a portable personal audio device that looks suspiciously like an iPod. Anyone else see that?
Or was I hallucinating from Sens Fever?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Odd part is that I am a gadget guy and like most of his stuff. It is the concept of the CT family I can't stand.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Am I the only one waiting for a Canadian Tire commercial with nudity?!


Well, Mrs. CT Guy is kinda attractive, in that husky Martha Stewart-esque kind of way..

But I'd be too worried she'd bring some gadgets with her...


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The Canadian Tire Guy is a fictional character; and it's my lifelong ambition to be the guy writing those scripts, so that I can pen his horrible, painful, and satisfyingly final death.

The fictional town he lives in, populated by those stupider and more annoying than himself, is obviously built on some kind of toxic waste dump that unfortunately has permeated the water supply. Thank God they're obviously far away; judging by the scenery, somewhere in Ontario ;-)

" ... Well, they seem to be doing something right, because everyone knows who he is and what he stands for. ..."

What they "do right" is replay the same ad 15 times per hour on every channel in Canada. If it were me in those ads, I'd probably want to kill me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gg, re your comment "The Canadian Tire Guy is a fictional character; and it's my lifelong ambition to be the guy writing those scripts, so that I can pen his horrible, painful, and satisfyingly final death.", I trust you will use the new Canadian Tire grave digger, powered by 1000hp of thermodynamic force that will carve out your grave site in various sizes and from various surfaces, such as prarie sod, Canadian shield granite, or even parts of "The Rock", the hardest surface formation found in Canada, and only found in Newfoundland and Labrador. 9 out of 10 gravediggers use their CT grave digger to carve out evenly sided rectangles................and they are found only at Canadian Tire.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Well we all know how EhMac'ers feel about CT guy.

My most annoying commercial guy has to be A& W guy.

"2 patties of ground (wood)chuck steak in between bready things,....

"Grampa burger?"....

Sorry, but AGGGHHHHH!


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

I promise you, the orriginal idea the writer had for this comercial was one where the lead characters were hard working Canadian folk who didn't talk like know-it-alls, who did some pretty cool things, and who treated their friends, family and audience with respect. But meetings with the Canadian Tire executives were long, tedious afairs which ripped the essence of character and reality out of the first scripts. Rewrites and directed focus groups evolve into the soup into schlock. And now, well what you see is what you get.

But why, oh why should we really expect anything else from the company that (used) to sell the worst quality, ****like product. If it wasn't for the return policy. 

I can't help but think it's truth in advertising...


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Life without the Canadian tire guy would not give birth to threads like this where we can rip the poor guy to shreds.

Thank you annoying, smug Canadian Tire Guy.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*CT vs. TH?*

I'd like to see a poll-within-a-poll here, asking whether ehMaccers are annoyed more by Canadian Tire ads, or Tim Horton's ads. I can at least laugh at the Canadian Tire couple. As bad as the CT commercials are, nothing makes me cringe like a Tim Horton's commercial. Are the Tim Horton's commercials written by the owner's 11 year-old child?

Typical CT ad -
Mrs. Tire (walks into neighbour's garage): "Hi Bob. Hey, for this big job, it looks like you could use the new Canadian Tire 'Suck 'n' Blow'! When you're down on your hands and knees like this, and you require more thrust, depth, and friction, the Canadian Tire 'Suck 'n' Blow' is just what you need!"
 


Typical Tim Horton's ad -
Bill: "Hey, Tom, that's a mighty big spoon."
Tom: "Yeah, it's for the really big vegetables in the new Tim Horton's vegetable soup."
Bill: Well, the vegetables are big, Tom, but your spoon is _too_ big."
(Tom is served soup) 
Tom: "Yeah, you're right. Those are big vegetables, but this spoon _is_ too big."
   

Which would _you_ rather be subjected to?


----------



## Macman27 (Dec 26, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> Life without the Canadian tire guy would not give birth to threads like this where we can rip the poor guy to shreds.
> 
> Thank you annoying, smug Canadian Tire Guy.



He he, precisely...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I haven't read the whole thread, so hopefully I'm not repeating something, but the ads are so uniformly irritating that I almost automatically go through a partial zone-out when they play. 

Recently, I've zoned out to a world where he comes home and his wife is cheating on him with his many helpless neighbours (generator-wannabee guy, hose-wanabee guy, brakes-wanabee guy, etc...), simultaneously. He then starts 'introducing' them to the many violent uses of Canadian Tire's products.

Maybe I should just mute the ads.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Because of this thread, I have actually enjoyed and look forward to these ads.

I just sit there and laugh my head off. My wife wonders what is so funny.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting way to spam innit? No link and revive a six year old thread about a TV commercial that no longer exists?


----------

